# Recovery Problems



## thehijjt (Oct 10, 2011)

So my first problem was that I was having trouble wiping data, it would say it worked fine, but I didn't lose any data.

I tried fixing this problem by running e2fsck on the data partition in adb shell from clockwork then wiping again. Still didn't work.

I just want to wipe data, I figure this can't be hard, maybe I can do it from the stock recovery. So I download .608 sbf and proceed to go back to stock recovery.

Now, I can get into the bootloader, and I can get into recovery, but at the ! android, I can't get any options to show up. Pressing the search button doesn't do anything. Which is more of a problem now because I can't get into the stock rom at all as it bootloops at the boot animation.

Is there something I am missing, or another way to wipe data?


----------



## clouse2013 (Jun 30, 2011)

In stock recovery after the .608 sbf, you hold down both volume buttons and that brings up your menu. Then you use the power button to select wipe data. This should help you boot the stock rom. After that, root and install koush's d2 bootsrapper, bootstrap recovery, then reboot. Then you can use rom manager to get the newest cwm recovery. when you flash it in rom manager, you need to use droid x 2nd init. The droid 2 global one wont work in rom manager.


----------



## thehijjt (Oct 10, 2011)

You are a life saver, I was mashing every button on the keyboard, all i needed was vol up and down.

Thanks so much.


----------



## clouse2013 (Jun 30, 2011)

No problem. Need any more help just lemme know.


----------

